# relocating back to medicine hat



## ralstondee (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello there,
first of all I'd like to thank everyone who takes interest into my profile,questions and communicating with me.Second,a quick introduction to my background.
I'm a german national, 31 years old,born in germany and married to a british soldier,2 daughters (7&10 yrs old) who have british nationality.I completed my nursetraining in 1998 in germany.I last worked in the uk as an RGN in 2000.I have not worked in that profession since.
We've just spend 2 1/2 yrs in canada accompaning my husband.We decided that we want to emigrate to CA but had to leave in Dec.08 as my husbands posting was finished.Within the 2 yrs being there,I did my emigration medical,received a restricted workpermit,but also found out,that a restricted workpermit was of no use to work in the nursing profession,and my qualifications aren't recocknized.I never took this any further,because of the time and money it would involve.We are now back in germany,but have separated.
I have contacted immigration specialists who told me that I would qualify for a work visa but I would need at least 2 yrs of current jobexperience and as a single person with two children and of course not much money,I'll stand no chance of returning to medicine hat.
Thats all in a nutshell.
Are there any other ways to do it?I have many friends there,canadian and british alike who have stayed,and it sounded so easy at the time when I was talking to them about their progress.However,could it be right,that it is much harder to enter ones you have officially left CA?
Thanks for your time.
Diana


----------



## benchas (Mar 31, 2009)

ralstondee said:


> Hello there,
> first of all I'd like to thank everyone who takes interest into my profile,questions and communicating with me.Second,a quick introduction to my background.
> I'm a german national, 31 years old,born in germany and married to a british soldier,2 daughters (7&10 yrs old) who have british nationality.I completed my nursetraining in 1998 in germany.I last worked in the uk as an RGN in 2000.I have not worked in that profession since.
> We've just spend 2 1/2 yrs in canada accompaning my husband.We decided that we want to emigrate to CA but had to leave in Dec.08 as my husbands posting was finished.Within the 2 yrs being there,I did my emigration medical,received a restricted workpermit,but also found out,that a restricted workpermit was of no use to work in the nursing profession,and my qualifications aren't recocknized.I never took this any further,because of the time and money it would involve.We are now back in germany,but have separated.
> ...



Hi Diana 

It's not as easy as they all make out. I was also in Medicine Hat and am waiting for my husband to finish his time with the Army so that we can go back. I have a job to go back to and am being sponsored through the Provinical Nominee Programme and believe me it is no way as easy as people make out. I could maybe put you in touch with someone I know in Medicine Hat who is an immigration consultant. Let me know your email address and I will send details to you.


----------



## ralstondee (Mar 31, 2009)

benchas said:


> Hi Diana
> 
> It's not as easy as they all make out. I was also in Medicine Hat and am waiting for my husband to finish his time with the Army so that we can go back. I have a job to go back to and am being sponsored through the Provinical Nominee Programme and believe me it is no way as easy as people make out. I could maybe put you in touch with someone I know in Medicine Hat who is an immigration consultant. Let me know your email address and I will send details to you.


Thanks for your swift reply.Your information is appreciated.

Would you like to tell me more about your situation,the nominee program and how you're going to go about everything?
My husband only had 18 month left to do in the army,however,given the current economic crisis,he's staying on.He took continouance for 2 years and possibly many more.But not that this matters to us as a family anymore,since we have seperated.Thats why I'm trying to pursuit this goal by myself now.

Regards,

Diana

It wont allow me to post URL's yet,wich I guess is my email,would you post me your email contacts ?


----------



## benchas (Mar 31, 2009)

ralstondee said:


> Thanks for your swift reply.Your information is appreciated.
> 
> Would you like to tell me more about your situation,the nominee program and how you're going to go about everything?
> My husband only had 18 month left to do in the army,however,given the current economic crisis,he's staying on.He took continouance for 2 years and possibly many more.But not that this matters to us as a family anymore,since we have seperated.Thats why I'm trying to pursuit this goal by myself now.
> ...



Diana

I am going into a job that I had for the two years I was out there and the company have to sponsor you for the PNP. I do know that nursing is a tricky one as the Canadians dont accept your qualifications. lisa at hrsolutionscanadadotcom contact me.


----------

